
Move fast and don't break things. Running a startup on Elm - note89
https://medium.com/the-ahead-story/move-fast-and-dont-break-things-running-a-startup-on-elm-b5491082fe8b#.9mty1lmdv
======
note89
Experience report after writing 26 000 lines of Elm.

------
weatherlight
That's really awesome. I really like Elm. (I use Angular 1.5 and CoffeeScript
all day.) One of the things that's kept me from really trying to use it though
was the breaking changes 0.17 upgrade. It made me feel like it's not
production ready yet. So I kinda put it on the side burner.

I would really like to know what a 1.0 Elm looks like.

sidenote - I love that you guys are using Elm-Phoenix-GraphQL.

~~~
note89
The term production ready is an interesting one, I can understand the concern
if you had to migrate your whole Angular app. No offence but your prone to
miss something and its probably gonna be super painful to do a 0.18 type
change. But in Elm since you have the compiler its a pretty mechanical process
:). Wrap back around to elm now with 0.17 its much simpler :) tnx for reading
!

